
We Solved the Worst Minigame in Zelda's History - mzehrer
https://youtu.be/1hs451PfFzQ
======
ekimekim
Previous discussion (8 days ago)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23442998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23442998)

